# Dry/heat damage? deer mounts



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

If this was posted before, please just point me in the right direction.

My dads old deer mounts hair is looking dry from winter heating. (he uses wood heat w/no humidifcation.) Is there anything that can be sprayed or wiped on the hair to refresh it so it doesn't look so dry? It looking like it's losing its color as well. Please help. We want to keep these old guys around as long as possible.

If someone can make some suggestions, I'll post before and after picts!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

The only thing you might be able to do now is spray some Pledge funiture polish on a rag, and wipe it in to the hair, this might be enough to bring it back, but it might be to far gone. I have recomended it to some of my other customer and they have said it's worked well.

Stay away from the inner part of the ears, the nose,and around the eyes.

Good luck and let use know.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

They may be cooked already,,, hair may be brittle, and if faded, there is no reversing the ageing. The life style of the owner was not the best for any kind of mount. Remounting them with fresh skin would only be a short term fix as they would be cooked again. There isn't much you can do but keep them clean. The Pledge might give is a shine, but not fix the damage of heat and time.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion..

Do you think a leave in hair conditioner us ladies use could help? 

One mount is over 40 yrs old and ... well, it is what it is........ OLD and I don't expect anything out of this guy. He's a big 8pt from up north.
The deer was so big, the taxidermist has to use a small elk head to mount it. You just don't see big ones like that in North MI. So replacing the hide won't be easy to keep the head close to the same size. I know using a smaller head would make the rack huge(er).... it just wouldn't be right.

The other is maybe 27 yrs old. This one is a 17 pt, with a nice drop tine. This is the mount that will be mine some day. (hopefuly not for a long time!) I helped dad drag him out of the swamp when I was a teen. 

I'll try to post picts...


----------

